# In ein Html Formular per JavaScript den Usernamen und den Computernamen automatisch



## Verzeifelte (29. Oktober 2010)

Hallo, 

ich hoffe ihr könnt einer Verzweifelten helfen die von JavaScript keine Ahnung hat.
Bei uns gibt es ein Formular was schon benutzt wird um Fehler zu melden. Leider kommt es immer wieder vor das die Kollegen statt ihrem benutzernamen und ihrem coomputernamen ihre pw und die bildschirmnummer angeben.
Das soll geändert werden. Über Cmd Set kann ich mir den Usernamen und den Computernamen anzeigen lassen.
Ich habe aber null Ahnung wie ich das in das Script eintragen soll, ich dachte an shell run komme aber damit nicht klar. der Kollege der das Formular erstellt hat ist leider im Ruhestand. Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen.

Vielen Dank 

Verzweifelte


----------



## rd4eva (29. Oktober 2010)

Die einzige Möglichkeit das per javaScript heraus zu finden wäre per ActiveX-Object (schauder).

```
var network = new ActiveXObject('WScript.Network');
alert("ComputerName " + network.computerName);
alert("UserName " + network.userName);
```

Das Problem dabei ist das es nur mit dem IE funktioniert. Und auch nur dann wenn die Sicherheitseinstellungen es zulassen.


----------



## Verzeifelte (29. Oktober 2010)

Hallo, 

hab dank rd4eva für deine Antwort. Das Formular wird im IE ausgefüllt und dort auch im Hintergrund gesendet.
Wenn ich den Code richtig verstanden habe ( bei einer blonden Frau wie mir abenteuerlich) gebe ich mit dem Code nur eine Nachricht die sich in einem Messagebox öffnet an den Benutzer. Der IE lässt diese Abfrage zu nach Bestätigung zu. Allerdings sollen der Username und der Computername schon in den dafür vorgesehenen textfeldern eingetragen sein so das der User das nicht mehr wie bisher  manuell machen muss. Bisher wurde das so im Formular gemacht:

<input id="element_4" name="username" class="element text medium" type="text" maxlength="255" value="" />


----------



## Bratkartoffel (29. Oktober 2010)

Hallo,


```
var network = new ActiveXObject('WScript.Network');
// alert("ComputerName " + network.computerName);

//alert("UserName " + network.userName);
document.getElementById('element_4').value = network.userName;
```

Das selbe kannst du natürlich auch bei dem Computernamen machen.

Gruß
BK


----------



## rd4eva (29. Oktober 2010)

> Wenn ich den Code richtig verstanden habe ( bei einer blonden Frau wie mir abenteuerlich) gebe ich mit dem Code nur eine Nachricht die sich in einem Messagebox öffnet an den Benutzer.


Das hast du schon ganz richtig verstanden. Es sollte ja auch nur der Demonstration dienen.



> Allerdings sollen der Username und der Computername schon in den dafür vorgesehenen textfeldern eingetragen sein so das der User das nicht mehr wie bisher manuell machen muss.


Ich kaue ja nur ungern vor, aber was solls :


```
<input id="element_4" name="username" class="element text medium" type="text" maxlength="255" value="" />
<input id="element_5" name="computername" class="element text medium" type="text" maxlength="255" value="" />

<script type="text/javascript">

var network = new ActiveXObject('WScript.Network');
document.getElementById('element_4').value = network.userName;
document.getElementById('element_5').value = network.computerName;

</script>
```


----------

